# Plum and Jarrah goblet



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I hope I'm not being too much of a bore but I can't help "doing things"
I set out here to turn a goblet from Plum wood and as you can see, it ended up as Plum and Jarrah. Those of you who think that the stem would have been nicer all the same colour, please address your thoughts to Glenmore, it was he who suggested a contrasting stem, but why was a separate stem used, why not all one piece. For the answer follow my next post.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*The start of the goblet*

These shots don't really need further explanation, before starting I knew exactly how I was going to do it, round the log, take just a little from the stem area, shape the bowl, then hollow it, what did I do, turned the bloody stem BEFORE hollowing the bowl! I can hear you experts laughing, but wait till you reach MY age!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*The recovery*

Here is how the goblet was salvaged, don't forget, ridicule or praise for the contrasting stem must be sent to my mate Glenmore.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

That looks great Harry, well dear old Glenmore did come up with a great solution.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

See I told you it work. Very nice Harry I'm not worried about getting any complaints.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry it is beautiful. Don't worry. Just keep'em coming.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Way to go, Harry! I believe that the sign of a craftsman is not just the ability to do something, but more the ability to cover his/her mistakes while doing it.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Harry
Nice job Harry it looks like a winner to me. Mitch


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Perfect companion for the egg & cup. Nice work Harry.


----------

